# Masur Birch Hidden Clip Closed-End



## MartinPens (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, here is my weekend labor of love. I have never seen this kind of grain in Masur Birch and I sooo love it! Can't wait to do another one.
Clip is from a Churchill kit. Other parts are from Roman Harvest.

If you are curious about the hidden clip, look in the library for a tutorial I did on hidden clips.

Comments are welcome.

Martin


----------



## WoodWorkinthe530 (Nov 19, 2011)

Great pen and that is an amazing piece of wood, nice work to both you and Mother Nature!

Chris


----------



## 76winger (Nov 19, 2011)

It really looks fabulous. Very nice job!


----------



## gingerwood (Nov 19, 2011)

Amazing wood.   I'm going to have to try a hidden clip one of these days.


----------



## lorbay (Nov 19, 2011)

That is fantastic.

Lin.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 19, 2011)

Awesome pen. I like that clip modification.


----------



## Curly (Nov 19, 2011)

Nothing to add because it's so good.


----------



## boxerman (Nov 19, 2011)

Very nice pen and blank.


----------



## Dustygoose (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 20, 2011)

Love the 'everything'....guess that covers all of it!


Question:  Is the Birch strong enough on the cap to keep from tearing out a 'chunk' if the end user was to be careless?  Or is that thicker then it looks from the photo??





Scott (goitta do one now) B


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 20, 2011)

Love it Martin! That timber is awesome.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 20, 2011)

Martin, I love the clean design, and the Masur Birch is amazing, a wild grain pattern for certain!


----------



## joefyffe (Nov 20, 2011)

Very nice shape and beautiful clip work! I haven't tried to hide one YET! Maybe after a couple more Bourbons!


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 20, 2011)

SDB777 said:
			
		

> Love the 'everything'....guess that covers all of it!
> 
> Question:  Is the Birch strong enough on the cap to keep from tearing out a 'chunk' if the end user was to be careless?  Or is that thicker then it looks from the photo??
> 
> Scott (goitta do one now) B



Well I'm not sure how much carelessness it would take. The wood on the cap near the threads is very thin, but it's fairly soaked through with thin CA, so it would take some wear and tear. This pen would need to be handled somewhat gently, but is not fragile in my opinion.

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Drstrangefart (Nov 20, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOW. I have NEVER seen timber like that. You definitely made the best of it!


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 21, 2011)

I know! The grain on the cap is so amazing. It looks like the trunk of a tree. I sure hope I get time today to get to the next piece with similar grain.


----------



## Old Lar (Nov 21, 2011)

That is a great pen.  The wood has a beautiful grain.  I really like closed end pens and enjoy making them.  The concealed clip is perfect.  And.... if you don't get time to turn the next piece.......


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 21, 2011)

.....send it to you and you will turn it?  : )


----------



## hewunch (Nov 21, 2011)

Outstanding work. I had the same concern about the thin wood near the threads. But regardless, very cool!


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 21, 2011)

That works all around! Very well done!


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 21, 2011)

I like it. Did you drill the recesss before turning?  I assume thats the only way?  Gonna try it some day


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 21, 2011)

firewhatfire said:


> I like it. Did you drill the recesss before turning? I assume thats the only way? Gonna try it some day


 
Yep. All holes and recesses drilled prior to turning. Measure, measure, measure. Tube inserted. Closed-end mandrel and turn to specs. 

Wood saturated in thin CA is pretty strong stuff. The next one will have less recess area perhaps.

Martin


----------



## Russknan (Sep 1, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful pen. The photography ain't half bad, either. Wish I had the skill to make a pen like that. Masur birch is a wonderful choice for a pen, isn't it? I'm currently working on a matched pair of Jr. Gent II's (rollerball and fountain) to give as a wedding gift to relatives in Germany when we go there in Sept. Wedding white and all that . . .  Russ


----------



## Tom T (Sep 2, 2012)

Incredible, so nice.  The way you displayed the pen in the photo is really good.  I have not seen it done that way before.  It does not take away from the pen it adds to it.  Really nice.


----------

